# Great American Roadside Motel



## longknife (Jul 23, 2014)

I was hoping this would include pictures from the outside. But, these are interesting. Anyone stayed in one of these?

Article @ Mourning the Death of the Great American Roadside Motel | Raw File | WIRED


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2014)

many times....I'm in one now, but this motel, built in the late 1950's is renovated and does not have the veneer wood paneling from the 1960's-70's..

There is the Author Murray motel down the road that does along with the Bel Aire motel in Noel, Mo. Mostly everything here is old..


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 23, 2014)

They are harder and harder to find. I love the old motor lodges.


----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2014)

I remember seeing this one.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2014)

MUNGER MOSS Motel , I stayed here for one night in 83 .    Its old and famous and signs advertising it started outside Chicago if I remember correctly .  [famous to some I guess] ---  Munger Moss Motel: A Route 66 Classic  ---


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2014)

we had a TEEPEE villiage on Lakewood lane in Harvey just outside Marquette Michigan .    Mostly for tourists that wanted to stay in a plywood teepee in the woods close to Lake Superior .      Hunters from lower Michigan also stayed in them .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2014)

teepee villiage in Harvey Michigan .   ---  Childhood Memories of the TeePee Resort - Marquette, Michigan  ---


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2014)

how about some HOTELS like the newly reopened PRAIRIE City Hotel in Oregon .   ---   Historic Hotel Prairie | Come stay at Historic Hotel Prairie and enjoy the best of the old and the new.  ---   mostly interesting because of the history .   Prairie city is about 20 miles up the road from JOHN DAY Oregon .   There is very little in JOHN DAY and even less in Prairie City


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2014)

and the NORTHLAND HOTEL in Marquette Michigan .   I stayed there with my parents , brothers and sisters in this hotel in about 1964 . At that time it was the NORTHLAND HOTEL and the bathroom was across the hall  .  I also worked there as a dishwasher and as a bellman and gopher , waiter , overnight lobby cleaner  in about 1965 .   The passanger  elevator was an OTIS I think and it was brass with manuel controls .     At some time in the late 70s the hotel was converted to housing .   Looks like its been renamed and remade back into a hotel .   ---   The Landmark Inn |  ---


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 26, 2014)

They all smell like curry now.

And why do I always want another 7-11 Slurpee when I dial the front desks?


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> many times....I'm in one now



That doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2014)

longknife said:


> I remember seeing this one.



I stayed at one of those Teepee Motels with my Mom & Dad when I was a kid in South Dakota and at another one is Arizona when I was on a trip with my mom and 2 of her friends when I was a teen.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2014)

CLOWN MOTEL in Tonapah Nevada, bikers welcome . ---  The Clown Motel, Tonopah, Nevada   ---


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 27, 2014)

Those buildings look very interesting, which make me think of those films shot by Hitchcock.


----------

